# I don't get it...



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am feeling like crap and don't understand my labs for the first time...

April 25

TSH .67 (.30-5.6)
FT4 6.3 (7.2-21)
FT3 2.9(3.8-6.0)

June 8 same range
TSH .15
FT4 14.8
FT3 3.6

I don't get why my TSH has gone up. I feel terrible, tired all the time, achy....
I go today to see my Dr not sure what to do...

L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I am feeling like crap and don't understand my labs for the first time...
> 
> April 25
> 
> ...


You appear undermedicated. What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much per day?

Your FREE T3 should be around 75% of the range given by your lab. Most of us feel best there with TSH @ 1.0 or less.

If you are on T4 med only, your Free T4 is too low also. It is currently smack dab in the middle. A little higher would be better. But the most important number is your FREE T3. As you can see, it is below the range given. Not good. This is your active hormone.

What has your doctor had to say about this?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am on 100 mcg of sythroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I am on 100 mcg of sythroid.


Your doc needs to continue to see you every 8 weeks for labs and titration of your Synthroid upward until your numbers are right and you feel well.

If doc is non-compliant, I suggest you find one that understands this and tries to get you to the euthyroid state.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I see her at 10:30 today. I only see my family Dr now so I hope she knows what she is doing...

So an increase is what you recommend?

Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I see her at 10:30 today. I only see my family Dr now so I hope she knows what she is doing...
> 
> So an increase is what you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!!


Absolutely; you are undermedicated. Your current lab results show this as explained in previous post.

She should bump you up to about 112 mcgs and have you come in for labs again in about 6 to 8 weeks and so on. You don't want to increase too much because you could bypass the euthyroid spot.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

she kept my meds the same.
She said my TSH is suppressed so didn't want to increase my meds.
I go back in 1 1/2 weeks for more bloodwork and a bunch of other tests!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> she kept my meds the same.
> She said my TSH is suppressed so didn't want to increase my meds.
> I go back in 1 1/2 weeks for more bloodwork and a bunch of other tests!


Most of us here will tell you that a doctor that treats by TSH only is of no use. You will remain stuck at a very bad place and will never feel well.

It is most certainly up to you but my suggestion is to find a better doctor.

My TSH is kept @ 0.03 all the time and I am fine. Totally fine. I am euthyroid and feel great every day. My FREES are where they should be in the range.

I wish better for you.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

unfortunately in Canada we can't shop around much for Dr's. She has been my family Dr for 15 years so I am not in a rush to give that up.
In all honesty I feel more hyper than hypo. I feel slightly jittery and my nausea that I had when hyper has returned as well as a few other things. This is the worst I have felt since he RAI so I have had way worse levels and felt much better. So we did discuss that. If I am still feeling like this in 2 weeks when I see her next we will increase my meds.
The pharmasist did try to give me generic levo today but I made them change it.
Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> unfortunately in Canada we can't shop around much for Dr's. She has been my family Dr for 15 years so I am not in a rush to give that up.
> In all honesty I feel more hyper than hypo. I feel slightly jittery and my nausea that I had when hyper has returned as well as a few other things. This is the worst I have felt since he RAI so I have had way worse levels and felt much better. So we did discuss that. If I am still feeling like this in 2 weeks when I see her next we will increase my meds.
> The pharmasist did try to give me generic levo today but I made them change it.
> Thanks.


Have you had a ferritin test? Low ferritin can make you feel pretty bad too!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Glad you insisted on the name brand; good for you!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Your Free T3 and Free T4 are really low in the range despite your low TSH. For many of us, TSH is not a very accurate measurement of what is going on with our actual thyroid hormones, which is why the Free T3 and Free T4 are so important. I suspect you will feel better on more synthroid. I hope your doc is willing to help you with this and further testing.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

about 2 months ago I had it tested. I have always had issues with iron. So I do take a suppliment most of the time.
It is on my next set of labs to have tested again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> about 2 months ago I had it tested. I have always had issues with iron. So I do take a suppliment most of the time.
> It is on my next set of labs to have tested again.


Oh, good!!! It should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better. You are on top of it; good for you!


----------

